# CuddleBug Alert!



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I was trying to get a close up profile pic, and this is what happened. :lol:









She kept asking for scritches! And who could say no to this face?









Her majestys wish is my command!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! She makes my heart melt. So adorable.!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love her so much!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

such a pretty bird i can't get over it


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

That's just totally precious! I remember my first cockatiel, Minnie, DEMANDED head scratches all of the time! This really makes me miss her....


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

What a cutie! 
And so gorgeous!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

She is totally adorable!!! What a little kitty cat, lol


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

She is just adorable, love it! Hehe so sweet!!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

THIS. IS. SO. CUTE. AHHHH, she's precious, I wanna snuggle her all day!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Eeeeee so adorable!!!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful Pictures! She looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful Cockatiel, I love his dark beak. Very cute.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, she is gorgeous! And clearly loving he scratches!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

She's adorable! Great quality pictures too.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

She is so pack with sweetness I'm amazed that my head didn't blow up in some sort of cutesplosion!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she is too precious.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

These are some of the best pictures of a tiel I've seen. Just precious. She is so beautiful. I find the first picture to be quite unique.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> I was trying to get a close up profile pic, and this is what happened. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is her mutation?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! ^^

She's a whiteface.


----------

